# The answer is................



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

1946 Ford and the 1970 Dodge Hemi Challenger. The question will be revealed on Tuesday.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Are you sure the answer is not 42?


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Is the question... What are the slot cars for "Autofest" this year?...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I love you Hank. :tongue:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Are you sure the answer is not 42?


OMG!   Now I have to find my towel!

I think the question is "What is TLs big surprise...."...and I LIKE those 2 cars alot, eh!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

rodstrguy said:


> Is the question... What are the slot cars for "Autofest" this year?...


One will be included in the Dinner and the other will be sold by Auto World/Round 2 who will have tables with new tracks set up, a display area and Tony will be on hand along with Tom during the weekend to get the latest from.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Take cameras people!!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Web details will be loaded on all sites at 9:00 EST because we want the west coast to have a fair shake on the info and the Dinner this year is limited to 100 reservations so to post in one place before others know about it would be unfair.

I get a chance to go over to HQ's from time to time and let me tell you, you can't take it all in fast enough. It's sensory overload. There is cool stuff in the works literally laying around everywhere. I know it drives me nuts.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hmmmm...*



Mark Hosaflook said:


> One will be included in the Dinner


.... Sounds like the Little Rascals episode and Stymie's "cake full of surprises".


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

tjd241 said:


> .... Sounds like the Little Rascals episode and Stymie's "cake full of surprises".


Yeah but this is a good surprise. Stymie well, he could cause some problems for sure.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I don't actually have any clue when or what this 'fest is - fill me in somebody!!


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*Montoya1*

this should close some gaps :thumbsup: 

http://www.diecastaudio.com/index.php?tag=lightningfest

enjoy

pickeringtondad


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

pickeringtondad said:


> this should close some gaps :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.diecastaudio.com/index.php?tag=lightningfest
> 
> ...


Cheers. So AW will be there? Any other slot cars?


----------



## chriscobbs (Nov 20, 2003)

Looks like 9 came around early, http://www.theautofest.com/


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I may have to set up a trip.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

www.theautofest.com is the site! We discovered we had the hotel phone number wrong (fax number) and we are fixing that. We have also already booked over 40% of the Dinner reservations. We are also hours away from hopefully locking in a major slot vendor and we want to support racing of ALL brands, ALL scales and ALL types so if you are a club and just want to set up to promote membership and the cause, I'll give you tables for that as well. This is a family fun show where hands on racing, trading, buying and selling are all endorsed and it's nice we have manufacturing back-up to help the cause!

Mark
AutoFest


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> www.theautofest.com is the site! We discovered we had the hotel phone number wrong (fax number) and we are fixing that. We have also already booked over 40% of the Dinner reservations. We are also hours away from hopefully locking in a major slot vendor and we want to support racing of ALL brands, ALL scales and ALL types so if you are a club and just want to set up to promote membership and the cause, I'll give you tables for that as well. This is a family fun show where hands on racing, trading, buying and selling are all endorsed and it's nice we have manufacturing back-up to help the cause!
> 
> Mark
> AutoFest


I will be bringing some sweet slot customs for sale and a few of my test shot JLs for show.I will be at the dinner too. 

Mark have you talked to Craig Yoder about bringing his drag strip. I will bring my Reaper to run on it.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Now that is cool!


----------

